# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: ذخیره در پایتون

## smile2011

سلام
ببخشید اکه میشه نحوهی ذخیره کردن اطلاعات در حافظه رم (وقتی در محیط برنامه نویسی پایتون هستیم) چطوریه؟؟؟؟؟
مثلا تعدادی اسم را بگیرد و در خودش ذخیره کند و بعد از بستن محیط و وارد شدن دوباره به آن بتواند اطلاعات قبلی را بار گذاری کند و آنها را نمایش دهد !!!!!
با تشکر از شما

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

سلام
وقتی میخوای اطلاعاتی رو به صورت همیشگی ذخیره کنی تا پس از بسته شدن برنامه هم اون داده ها از بین نرن، باید روی دستگاهی به غیر از حافظۀ اصلی سیستم (رم) بنویسی؛ چون که با بسته شدن برنامه ات، داده های موجود در رم برنامه ات از بین میرن (و با خاموش شدن سیستمت، کل اطلاعات موجود در رم پاک میشن)
پس باید داده هات رو روی چیزی مثل هارد دیسک ذخیره کنی. (برای این کار باید با نحوۀ ذخیره کردن و خوندن اطلاعات در/از فایل ها اشنا بشی)
پس از آشنایی با فایل ها در پایتون، اگر بازم مشکلی داشتی در همین تاپیک مطرح کن

----------


## smile2011

ممنون از راهنمایی شما
 اگه میشه کد نوشتن این دستور را در زبان پایتون برام توضیح بدین.
 من خودم یک کد را نوشتم ولی بیشتر از یک اطلاعات را ذخیره نمیکنه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 این کد را براتون مینویسم هگه میشه بگین مشکلش کجاست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟راستی  موضوعش اینه که اطلاعات چند کتاب از جله نام،نویسنده،شماره کتاب را دریافت  کنه بعد آنها را ذخیره کنه و بعد دوباره بتونه اون را بازیابی کنه.
 ممنون
[def savebook():
global books,index
for book in books:
f1=open('file.txt','w')
temp=string.join(book,'/')
f1.write(temp)
f1.readline()
f1write('\n')
f1closes()
print"information saved"
break
def loadbook():
global books,index
f1=open('file.txt','r')
book_str=f1.readline()
book=string.split(book_str,'/')
book[index]=book[:]
f1.close()
]اگر کل برنامه ام رو خاستی بگو برات بفرستم

----------


## sgb110

سلام

def savebook():
    f1=open('file.txt','a')
    for book in books:
        f1.write(book+'\n')
              
    f1.close()
    print"information saved"
def loadbook():
    f1=open('file.txt','r')
    _books=f1.readlines()
    f1.close()
    for book in _books:
        print(book)
if __name__=='__main__':
    books=['ali','reza','mohamad','amin']
    savebook()
    print("Now loading ...")
    loadbook()


اگه می خوایی دفعه بهدی که برنامه رو اجرا می کنی اطلاعات به انتهای فایلت اضافه بشه و داده های قبلی پاک نشن فایلت رو این جوری باز کن:

f1=open('file.txt','a')

----------

